# Towing issue/recall



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a letter yesterday stating that the page included should be put into my owner's manual. It exclaims there is a recall on all or most 2011 automatic six speed cruze's due to a towing problem... Something to the effect that if it is towed a certain way the car will overheat? I was reading this quickly in the car before taking off but will gladly re-read if anyone is interested. Anyone else get this letter from Chevy?:question:


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

"Just received the Safety Recall letter today,8/22, with a new manual page saying the 2011 6 speed automatic transmission CANNOT be towed 4 wheels down. This is a major problem that GM is going to have to make right such as install a Remco pump. The ONLY reason we bought a 2011 Cruze was to tow 4 down- we stated to the dealership over and over that it must be towed 4 down and of course, were assured that it was. We turned in our beloved Prius just because it could not be towed 4 down. Just spent $1900 and two days off from work to install the tow package. It tows beautifully. "


Here was another post I found on some website forum.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yep, we got one too. Looks like someone in GM documentation did *not* _"...get the memo..."_ about _"...towing *automatic* transmission cars..."_

...the printed Owners Manual says _one thing_, reality says _something_ else.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I was just about to post this and saw you beat me to it. I just got mine in the mail yesterday. I would not tow a vehicle with the drive wheels on the ground when it comes to an automatic. Be it front wheel or rear wheel drive. Your just asking for trouble.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I was just about to post this and saw you beat me to it. I just got mine in the mail yesterday. I would not tow a vehicle with the drive wheels on the ground when it comes to an automatic. Be it front wheel or rear wheel drive. Your just asking for trouble.


:iagree:


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

All GM 4 speed front wheel drive automatics have been towable 4 wheels down for the past dozen years with GM's blessing and without any problems with the transmissions because they were designed to be used like that. I and countless others have bought GM's for dinghy service for this very reason.


----------

